# Predictions 2012 TdF. Post by start time Jul 2012



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Predictions 2012 TdF. Post by start time Jul 2012.

I will note the final time to post a prediction once they post dates and start time of Stage 1, 2012.

I will bump this as July 2012 approaches.

GC, podium. If anyone wants to start a thread for KOM, sprinter, go ahead. I won't. It is a lot of work to track our predictions for podium. Thanks!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Rolland in yellow. There, I said it.*

Rolland in yellow. There, I said it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

PJay said:


> Predictions 2012 TdF. Post by start time Jul 2012.
> 
> I will note the final time to post a prediction once they post dates and start time of Stage 1, 2012.
> 
> ...


Alejandro Valverde


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Broken collar bones...

Too early for meaningful predictions. Hope to see Sagan in 2012 TdF.

Will edit after bump.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

If he is allowed to ride, Contador. He's a better bike racer than Andy and has the killer instinct. Evans will be competitive, but a fresh Contador, who skips the 2012 Giro, will repeatedly drop Evans in the mountains.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

Quote from Cyclingnews article:

"The launch is scheduled for October 18 in Paris. After two editions celebrating the centenary of the race’s entry into the high mountains (2010 in the Pyrenees and 2011 in the Alps), and with the one hundredth edition of the Grande Boucle to follow in 2013, the 2012 Tour is rumoured to be built around climbs of medium difficulty."

I think this coupled with a few TT's (maybe?) might change the complexion of the race quite a bit. If there are only medium climbs, depending on what the TDF organizers consider "medium", could someone like Thor ever be able to win?


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Hawayyan said:


> could someone like Thor ever be able to win?


Uh, no. Same for Voeckler.


----------



## wallaby (Jul 23, 2006)

Hawayyan said:


> Quote from Cyclingnews article:
> 
> "I think this coupled with a few TT's (maybe?) might change the complexion of the race quite a bit. If there are only medium climbs, depending on what the TDF organizers consider "medium", could someone like Thor ever be able to win?


Nope. Big difference between surviving tempo riding up medium climbs (when the big boys are saving their energies for the massive climbs) and racing. If a stage finishes on a medium climb and the climbers go for it, they will still drop the sprinters like a sack of spuds.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Going with Bert with 2012. I imagine after his defeat he will ensure a single-goal focus on the Tour from now on, similar to what other winners have done and what he did himself in the past.

The Giro was just too easy for him, but sucked out enough energy not to make him competitive enough for the Tour, so I doubt we'll see him in the Giro ever again.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

gotta go with the winner, Cadel Evans again.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Janes Brajkovic


----------



## BikesGunsDogs&Runs (Jul 24, 2011)

Andy Schleck overcomes the demons.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*TdF12 begins on July 01, 2012...*

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/Tour/1.894284

"The first stage in line (Sunday, 1 July) brings the Tour peloton to Liege Seraing."


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like Andy Schleck. He will be a strong contender next year. Not to mention his brother Frank kinda suprised me.


----------



## Tshea1 (Jul 17, 2011)

have to think that there is no way Contador races in the giro next year you could say it cost him the tour, im gunna go out on a limb and say that Contador, the schlecks, and Cadel will be in the mix but i really hope that maybe rolland can make some noise. can only hope it will be as good as this years


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*A new order*

Wiggins, Van Den Broeck and Brajkovic. Evans, AC and the Schlecks will crash and lose major time. 

No one will remember this post, even me


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

If Contador is allowed to race

1. Contador
2. Cadel Evans (if he races)
3. A. Schleck

If no Contador

1. Cadel Evans
2. A. Schleck
3. Samuel Sanchez Gonzalez

If no Contador and no Evans

1. A. Schleck
2. Samuel Sanchez Gonzalez
3. Pierre Rolland


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

It's obvious, but if he's allowed to race Contador will learn his lesson and show up fresh and win. I predict a fresh contador to win by a large margin too. 

No matter who else races I predict Andy Schleck 2nd for the 4th time in a row.


----------

